# 1988 Alumacraft Pro-17



## lowblazah (Jan 6, 2012)

This was my first major gutting/remodel.

I bought this 88 Alumacraft 17' in the spring of 07...I got it relatively cheap seeing as it had its fair share of defects. After using it alot that summer I thought I would r&r the interior, which would eliminate the many problems with it (ie...the completely rotten floor boards from front to back and the many electrical issues with it as well) and while I was at it, I'd reconfigure the seating by removing the rear casting deck to comfortably accomodate more than two people fishing out of it.














This was the first boat i used aluminum instead of wood on. (Save on weight, never will rot again) I ended up buying 3 - 5x6 sheets of .090. 








While I had all the old carpet out I also decided to repaint the interior and replace all the carpet and install some Tempress hatches to make it look a little newer...




























--------















--------
















$700 is all I had invested when everything was said and done. Unfortunately in the end, the boat still wasnt big enough and I ended up selling it and buying my SeaArk. But I was able to make a little $$ on it thanks to the face lift it was given.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 6, 2012)

That turned out real nice and making alittle $$ on it aint bad either


----------



## cntryislandboy (May 9, 2012)

i know this thread is a couple months old, but you did a very nice transformation on that rig, very well done


----------



## PSG-1 (May 10, 2012)

Hadn't seen this one until just now. Again, first-class work! =D>


----------



## lowblazah (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys...when I was tearing this one apart..i found the original owner had just put an additional layer of plywood and carpet over the original rotted out floor (talk about short-cutting it)...no wonder the boat gained like 5-10mph after i was done with it.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 20, 2012)

That sucker prob moved though with a 70hp on it?


----------



## lowblazah (Nov 21, 2012)

She did pretty good...high 30's. The aluminum floor shaved a TON of weight off it.


----------



## BIG NICKY (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey boss I have the same boat and I'm trying to make it look like that but I'm going to do it with wood over aluminum due to cost. And I just have a few questions. 

What did you do with the rear live well overflow outlet in the rear

And the rivets that go through the hull for the side rod box 

Do I need to add foam any where because of what was removed during demolition 

I'm sure ill have a few more as this project continues


----------

